# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Ogen >  Blepharatis/Ontsteking ooglidranden - Artikel

## Agnes574

Blepharitis ( of ontsteking ooglidranden) 

Blepharitis is een vrij veel voorkomende chronische ontsteking van de oogleden. De symptomen zijn jeuk, irritatie en soms een rood oog. Mensen met een vette huid, roos of droge ogen hebben eerder last van Blepharitis dan anderen. De aandoening kan vroeg in de jeugd beginnen en gedurende het hele leven als een chronische aandoening aanwezig zijn. Blepharitis kan ook later ontstaan. 

Wat zijn de klachten? 
De ene patiënt voelt jeuk en irritatie, de andere krijgt rode oogleden met een gevoel van branderigheid en steken, weer anderen ontwikkelen een allergie voor de schilfertjes of de bacteriën. Soms leidt dit tot ontstekingen van andere weefsels van het oog, in het bijzonder het hoornvlies. Vooral bij ouderen kan deze ontsteking gepaard gaan met droge ogen. 

Waardoor wordt Blepharitis veroorzaakt? 
Bij ieder mens zitten bacteriën op de huid. Soms dringen zij in de huid op de plaats van de aanhechting van de oogharen. De irritatie die hierdoor ontstaat, gaat soms gepaard met een overactiviteit van de nabijgelegen talgklieren. Hierdoor vormen zich schilfertjes langs ooglidrand en oogharen. 

Wat kunt u zelf doen? 
Een in heel warm water gedrenkt washandje minstens twee maal per dag één minuut op de gesloten oogleden leggen. Is het washandje afgekoeld dan herhaalt u de procedure met warm water. Hierdoor worden de schilfertjes zacht en raken los. Bovendien wordt de talg, die door de talgklieren wordt afgescheiden, vloeibaar. Hierdoor wordt de ontwikkeling van een chalazion voorkomen. Een chalazion is een ontstoken knobbeltje in een talgklier van het ooglid. 
U kan ook met een wattenstokje met een oplossing van babyshampoo gedurende 15 seconden per ooglid de basis (begin) van de ooglidharen borstelen.
Deze behandeling moet meestal levenslang worden volgehouden. 

Behandeling 
Blephritis kan behandeld worden door:
 met een wattenstokje brengt u voor het naar bed gaan een zalf met antibioticum aan op de basis van de ooglidharen.
 Ontstekingsremmende zalf (met corticoïden) kan helpen de symptomen van blepharitis snel te laten verdwijnen, maar kan op de lange duur bijwerkingen veroorzaken, zoals een verhoogde oogdruk. Tevens is het oog vatbaarder voor virusinfecties. Wanneer de ontstekingsreactie over is (meestal na enkele weken), kunt u met het gebruik van de zalf stoppen. Het is echter mogelijk dat de klachten na enige tijd terugkomen. Om dit te voorkomen is het raadzaam uw ogen gedurende langere tijd te blijven reinigen, ook als de klachten zijn verdwenen. 
 het gebruik van kunsttranen bij patiënten met een droog-oog-syndroom;
 het toedienen van orale antibiotica. Dit dient om de hoeveelheid bacteriën op de oogleden te verminderen (vooral bij mensen met de huidziekte rosacea).
Geneesmiddelen alleen zijn niet voldoende. Gebruik van warmte en dagelijks zorgvuldig reinigen van oogleden en oogharen is essentieel voor het behandelen en beheersen van deze aandoening. Blepharitis kan niet altijd worden genezen, maar is wel met eenvoudige dagelijkse maatregelen te beheersen.

(bron: gezondheid.be)

----------


## Tralala

Pfft ik heb het,word er echt niet goed van.Kan nog geen grammetje make up opdoen..

----------


## Agnes574

Wat sneu voor je Tralala!!
Hypoallergene make-up gaat ook niet??

Onthoud één ding; iedereen is naturel op zijn mooist!!

Sterkte!!
grtjs Ag

----------


## Tralala

Haha dat is zo Agnes,maar een klein beetje make up zou wel leuk zijn.Maar goede tip,ik heb nog niet gedacht aan hypoallergene make up.Dat is zeker de moeite waard om te proberen! Thx

----------


## Agnes574

Graag gedaan meid!  :Wink: 
Xx Ag

----------

